# VG30 in altima?!?



## came1j0ckey88 (Sep 4, 2005)

hey, im a new member here but not to nissans. this is concerning my friend's u13. he has an option of puttin in a bluebird sss sr20det in his alty (if possible, correct if im wrong) or putting in a vg30de from the j30 (since it has the same chassis as the u13) will it possoble as adirect bolt on or not? and is it worth it? idk. u guys expand on this idea also. thanks for ur help


----------



## came1j0ckey88 (Sep 4, 2005)

came1j0ckey88 said:


> hey, im a new member here but not to nissans. this is concerning my friend's u13. he has an option of puttin in a bluebird sss sr20det in his alty (if possible, correct if im wrong) or putting in a vg30de from the j30 (since it has the same chassis as the u13) will it possoble as adirect bolt on or not? and is it worth it? idk. u guys expand on this idea also. thanks for ur help


never mind about the j30 thing. i just realized that the motor is only rwd. nothing else :-(. but the bluebird swap. is it just a bolt on? (not bolt on but u know the same motor mounts)


----------



## came1j0ckey88 (Sep 4, 2005)

came1j0ckey88 said:


> never mind about the j30 thing. i just realized that the motor is only rwd. nothing else :-(. but the bluebird swap. is it just a bolt on? (not bolt on but u know the same motor mounts)



also one more thing,,, hehe. can the sr20de in the 200sx se-r/sentra se/nx2000 fit in the altima using the same motor mounts?


----------

